# She finally came in!



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bummer is - due to a minor surgery I had this past week I can't shoot her for at least 1 more week. Patience is a virtue I *DO NOT* have!

But - here she is: 
My *2010 Hoyt Vicxen* - *blacked out*.
43lb draw weight and 27" draw length

Can't wait to get this bow out to the range!

Thanks to my wonderful boyfriend for convincing me to go with Hoyt! (His new *Maxxis 35* is shown below with my Vicxen)


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with kimmiedawn.... very, very nice. Wish I could shoot it.


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Beautiful bow! Congrats!

Eric


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm jealous! It's on my list!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey that look like my wifes bow....lol she loves hers...Im sure you will to..this thing shoots great..good luck..


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Does it get any more cruel???*

Well, to make matters worse....I received a diagnosis this afternoon of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. Am told this is a good cancer...the cancer to have if you're going to have one. And the cancer doesn't scare me. But I tell you what irritates me. 

It's the beginning of my first 3-D season, I have a beautiful Vicxen just dying to be shot...and who knows what I'll be able to do once treatment starts.

"sigh" 

Thanks for letting me vents girls!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I will put you in my prayers.


----------



## ShooterBabe (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope all goes well and you are back on the bow again!!!!Sending out a prayer!!





Pittsburgh PA
Live,Hunt,Shoot


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers....and that is a great looking bow. Just wondering what kind of stabalizer that is that you have on it?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Thank God it is a treatable type of cancer. I'll keep you in my prayers and hopefully, you will be able to shoot again soon.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Very nice! Hoyt :wav:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

good luck on all that. and keep us all posted (on treatments and shooting) Your AT family wants to know.. lol :teeth: prayers sent your way too..


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Stage II - Lymphocyte Predominant Hodgkin's Lymphoma (sounds fancy, huh?)*

Well - port placement surgery will be on Monday, Feb 22nd and my first chemo treatment (will have 1 every 15 days for 6 months) will be on Tuesday the 23rd. Sister is flying in from Denver to accompany me to that. But how about some good news....

*I got to shoot my Vicxen today!!* Took her up to the shop to get set up and I could only shoot 20 but WOW!!! *I LOVE THIS BOW*. Quiet, fast, more balanced (easier to balance) than what I was used to with the PSE Chaos. *Had so much fun shooting her.*

Hoping to go to the range on Saturday and get the rest of my pins set up and possibly go to my first shoot on Sunday. Gonna enjoy it for the weekend...that maybe all I have for 6 months. HA!

Thanks for the support and prayers!!

(And oh - by the way - it's a Posten Woodsman stabilizer with pink insert.)


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

You Go Girl!! Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Awesome Bow...Hope all goes well We will all keep you in our prayers!


----------



## MuzzyTip (Jan 23, 2010)

We will keep you in our prayers - Stay Strong and Think Positive !!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good.

so is it a am 32 riser with different limbs and cams??? bet its a shooter


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yup - pretty much! If you put the two side by side the risers are identical!! 

I'll post again on Saturday after I get her out on the range to see how she does at longer distances. I can't wait!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

MY wife beat me at techno today with her Vicxen..... :mg:


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

deerslayer451 said:


> MY wife beat me at techno today with her Vicxen..... :mg:



My son asked me last night if I thought my Vicxen could take my Boyfriend's Maxxis 35. LOL. 

Guess that's something I will need to find out...real soon.


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Had a blast with my bow this weekend....*

Took her out to the range yesterday and shot great!

And went out today for my first ever 3-D Shoot. 30 unknown targets...and with the exception of two *bad* targets (distance was off on one and I don't know what I did on the other...so 2 zero's  ), I did ok for my first shoot.

I ended up with 247 out of 300 (disappointing to me because my goal was at least 265), but my very first target on my very first shoot....was a 12! I ended up getting two more 12's during the shoot, only three 5's and then a good combination of the 8's and 10's.

But I learned alot...I know what I need work on...and *I HAD A BLAST*!!

Now...let's just pray for a quick recovery and fast healing after tomorrow's port surgery...and hope the chemo doesn't make me too sick. My goal is to be able to shoot Paris in a month!! :teeth:

Have a great week all!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice looking bows you guys have. Glad you had fun at the shoot. I hope you get to feeling better soon. Will pray for ya.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm very glad you like your bow and have gotten to enjoy some time with it. I hope and pray all goes well with your surgery and treatment.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad you are enjoying you new bow... Thought and prayers of health and healing.. God Bless you!


----------



## MiLyGo (Jun 3, 2009)

So glad that you had fun with your bow. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. My mom is a non-Hodgkins survivor.


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

*me too*

I just got my foxy roxy (that is what I call my vicxen) last week. I love it! I also shoot a PSE Chaos (pink - I call her Suzy - yes I name my bows...)! We are looking at other stabilizers - what is on yours? I just had surgery - lumps taken off my head (7) and can't wait till get healed so I can shoot. My thoughts are with you. My pathology just came back no cancer or abnormalities so just healing with stitches and pain meds!!!!


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

newshooter10 said:


> Well, to make matters worse....I received a diagnosis this afternoon of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. Am told this is a good cancer...the cancer to have if you're going to have one. And the cancer doesn't scare me. But I tell you what irritates me.
> 
> It's the beginning of my first 3-D season, I have a beautiful Vicxen just dying to be shot...and who knows what I'll be able to do once treatment starts.
> 
> ...


My brother is a survivor of the same. Prayers r with u


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

smower34 said:


> I just got my foxy roxy (that is what I call my vicxen) last week. I love it! I also shoot a PSE Chaos (pink - I call her Suzy - yes I name my bows...)! We are looking at other stabilizers - what is on yours? I just had surgery - lumps taken off my head (7) and can't wait till get healed so I can shoot. My thoughts are with you. My pathology just came back no cancer or abnormalities so just healing with stitches and pain meds!!!!


The Stab on that bow is a POSTEN


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

deerslayer451 said:


> The Stab on that bow is a POSTEN


Thank you!!! I wonder how it functions. can anyone tell me their review on it?


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks everyone for the prayers and support.

Treatment #1 is almost over. I'm on day 11 right now. Feeling great this week. Treatment #2 is on Tuesday. Shoulder is still a little tender from the port surgery last week...but I think I'm going to try to shoot my Vicxen this weekend anyway.

Will take it to the shop and have them drop the weight down (don't like it - but need to be realistic), and then see how it feels to draw her back.

Not sure how much my shoulder can take or what my endurance will be like to attempt a shoot on Sunday...but doesn't hurt to try I guess.

Also - I've got a CaringBridge Website now for anyone to visit for updates. It's so much easier when it comes to friends and family all wanting to know I'm how doing. It's on my signature if anyone is interested.

Thanks again and have a great weekend!!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

smower34 said:


> Thank you!!! I wonder how it functions. can anyone tell me their review on it?


Jim makes a good stab....I have shot them and they work well....


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

So, after not shooting for a month (since port surgery and chemo started) I was feeling pretty good last night and decided to try to shoot my bow. I wasn't sure how that was going to work because I hadn't even attempted to draw her back, and with this port just below my left shoulder I didn't know how that would feel. 

And I shot great and had a blast!!! Set my target out 20 yards (because I don't have much more room than that in my backyard) and went at it. Attaching a picture of my round 3. And why I'm so impressed with this, is that I didn't even have my contacts in. I always have to have my contacts to shoot...but since I was really just doing this to get the feel of it again I didn't bother with them.

I'm going to my second 3D shoot ever on Sunday in Clifton...and then to the ASA tournament in Paris next weekend. I'm so excited. Gonna take advantage of every "feel good" day I have.


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Almost forgot...even did my first bit of damage during my 4th grouping. See pic.

 Not a Robin Hood - but I'll take it!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Cindy, I hope to meet you in Paris! You are a true inspiration!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll look for you there JAG! I am so excited about this weekend..(first timer), and I can't wait to meet people!!

I'm shooting Women's Hunter Class. 11:00am on Saturday , range K, and 8:00am on Sunday, range J. Starting at Target 7 each day. I will miss all of Friday's activities because of a chemo appointment...but plan on being in Paris around 4:30-5:00.

Good Luck this weekend and have fun!!


----------

